
Tiler: Build Images with Images - sairamkunala
https://github.com/nuno-faria/tiler
======
iverjo
Shameless plug: Here's my take on building images with images. It uses a
genetic algorithm. [https://github.com/iver56/emoji-art-
generator](https://github.com/iver56/emoji-art-generator)

~~~
kragen
This is great! Does it have an option to not overlap?

~~~
ehsankia
I have a similar non-overlapping project for steam emoji's:

[https://github.com/EhsanKia/Steam-
Mosaticon](https://github.com/EhsanKia/Steam-Mosaticon)

[https://steam.tools/mosaticon/](https://steam.tools/mosaticon/)

------
coding123
Took a while to realize it was about graphics and not docker, maybe that's my
bad.

~~~
bruth
I actually thought the same thing. I thought this was a tool to compose Docker
images transparently in some way.

------
echelon
This looks so cool! The results are great.

The '@'-symbol derived Github logo and the paperclip pie are fantastic. This
could easily be used to create high quality logos or t-shirt designs.

Kudos to the author(s).

------
ALittleLight
How neat! Lovely project. I applied it to a gif, an excerpt from the new Joker
trailer, and it created what I think is a neat effect.

[https://imgur.com/a/6U7SvR5](https://imgur.com/a/6U7SvR5)

------
muzakthings
Tile images, set randomness, build videos with tile images, and do face
alignment montages with embedding network:

[https://github.com/worldveil/photomosaic](https://github.com/worldveil/photomosaic)

------
kumarm
am I Missing something? Didn't work on few images I tried. Output folder is
empty.

python tiler.py /work/one.png /work/Test/Tiles/

Loading tiles

0it [00:00, ?it/s]

Gettting and processing boxes

0it [00:00, ?it/s]

Creating tiled image

0it [00:00, ?it/s]

------
coldcode
Doesn't someone have a patent on this? I vaguely remember this at one point.

~~~
cxcorp
I remember the same, IIRC it was US6137498A that was referred to. That one
seems to describe a pretty specific process for the generation so I don't know
how generally it applies.

Wikipedia appears to also list a few other patents:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Photographic_mosaic#Trademark_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Photographic_mosaic#Trademark_and_intellectual_property_of_the_concept)

------
aasasd
From the ‘About,’ I thought that it would use various images of different
colors.

~~~
detaro
It does?

~~~
aasasd
As far as I can see, it uses the same image, painting it different colors. I
think it would be cooler to mix various images but with the scaling. There are
plenty of ‘mosaic’ tools like that, however they mostly use images of the same
size, essentially as uniform pixels.

~~~
detaro
Look at the minecraft tiles example. The readme also describes an extra tool
to make differently-colored versions of a single image to feed into the
program.

------
nitishch
Looks cool. Can someone give an overview of how it works.

~~~
corysama
OP might be the same person. But, the original creator posted a short
explanation here
[https://www.reddit.com/r/GraphicsProgramming/comments/d10kcl...](https://www.reddit.com/r/GraphicsProgramming/comments/d10kcl/tiler_a_tool_to_build_images_out_of_smaller/)

~~~
sairamkunala
I am not the author. Found it via reddit. The same link you posted.

------
GaryNumanVevo
Seeing Minecraft pixel art always makes me nostalgic

------
hn23
I just thought about building something like this. Will give me some good
input. Thank You!

------
alienallys
Funny I thought this about containers and kept on reading README, realized
only when I actually saw example "images".

------
samstave
Does anyone know of an app to mKe one of those animated gifs pf a face
stabilized selfie montage?

I cant seem to figure out how to find one.

~~~
muzakthings
yep.
[https://github.com/worldveil/photomosaic](https://github.com/worldveil/photomosaic)

~~~
samstave
Oh i recall that one, buts not a binary install on windows Nd the reqs are to
high (from a skill level) for the people i want to give this to....

But thank you!

